# Der Prinz aus Zamunda 2: Superbowl-Trailer zur Fortsetzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der Prinz aus Zamunda 2: Superbowl-Trailer zur Fortsetzung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Prinz aus Zamunda 2: Superbowl-Trailer zur Fortsetzung*


----------



## Mylo (9. Februar 2021)

total unnötig. ein Klassiker wird damit einfach mal zerstört....


----------



## muli0816 (9. Februar 2021)

Wieso Schlaumeier, hst du die Fortsetzung schon gesehen?


----------



## Basileukum (9. Februar 2021)

Die alten Eddy Murphie Filme sind aber auch sowas von witzig. Gilt für viele Schinken aus den 80igern. Irgendwie ist da die Luft raus aus dem Hollywoodschrottoladen.


----------

